# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Rate My Cheat Day!

## CoreyTampa09

I think Im going to try to start this thread with hopefully everybody participating in a fun way to see how we all have our cheats. These are the rules:
1) Your start from the cheat that happens after this post.
2) Every time you come back and update your cheat you again copy what you had the week before and your recent cheat.
3) Should be dated for reference
4) Once someone lists their cheat, the person who then lists the one following that cheat the first 5 votes that come in will determine whos was worst.

Ill start

June 23rd 2006
Friends Birthday Bash In The City
1)2 glasses of wine
2)2 Natty Lights
3)Kamakazi
4) 1/4 of a bag of Dorrito's dipped in Salsa
5) 2 pieces of Cake
6) A few cubed pieces of cheese
7) Slice of Pizza
8) 1/4 pound of this spicy jerk chicken
9) 1/4 pound of Shrimp Salad
10) 1 1/2 servings of coffee ice cream
11) 1 serving of Tomatoe Basil Wheat Thins
12) 1 serving of Utz Party Mix

Yeah Drunk munchies are not good.

Only gained 1.5 pounds on the scale the next morning somehow.

----------


## KingMike

June 24th, first cheat day in 29 days. 

Fodd as of 5:00 pm and heading out to get drunk in a few hours with more eating after.

-3 Huge bowls of captain Crunch
-1/2 gallon of full fat toffee ice cream
-All you can eat buffet
(4 pieces fried chicken, huge helpings of mac and cheese, mashed taters, 6 rolls with butter, 7 slices of pizza, huge sald with a ton of blue cheese, 15-20 cookies, ice cream, 3 slices of pecan pie)

-half bag of funyuns

I am off in 1 hour to get tanked and then hitthe truck stop for more eats around 2 in the morn, this is the life.

----------


## chest6

Biggest cheats I have had is 29 krispy kreme donuts and then a 74oz steak with a baked potato, 10 fried shrimp, loaf of bread, quart of ice cream, and a salad. I gained about 5lbs of fat after all the water was said and done

----------


## Hackamaniac

> Biggest cheats I have had is 29 krispy kreme donuts and then a 74oz steak with a baked potato, 10 fried shrimp, loaf of bread, quart of ice cream, and a salad. I gained about 5lbs of fat after all the water was said and done


damn chest krispy creme machine right thurr :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

Yeah..I didnt feel so great after that one. I shoulda stopped at 2 dozen  :LOL:

----------


## Hackamaniac

yeah 2 dozen would of probably been a better feeling in the old gut  :LOL:

----------


## Hackamaniac

I think you had a good cheat day bro chest just likes to take it to the extreme lol

----------


## toofatbuilder

how often do you guys have a cheat day?

----------


## Hackamaniac

once a week for me

----------


## toofatbuilder

dude, i dont know how you guys do it. im fat....hella fat and i cant eat half as much as that in a day....lol. how many of you guys have vomited after eatin all that stuff?

----------


## StoneGRMI

> dude, i dont know how you guys do it. im fat....hella fat and i cant eat half as much as that in a day....lol. how many of you guys have vomited after eatin all that stuff?


I can't do it either. Cheat for me is usually a hamburger/fries and some beers or something like that.

----------


## Hackamaniac

> dude, i dont know how you guys do it. im fat....hella fat and i cant eat half as much as that in a day....lol. how many of you guys have vomited after eatin all that stuff?


I just ate a whole pizza last night for my cheat I think a tony's so I can't eat that much either bro nor do I want to.

----------


## chest6

Well Im talkin all day. That was back when I ate like crap. I barely ever cheat now. I just cheated a few days ago..first time in 5-6 months and I got fatter  :Frown: . I try to limit the cheating now to once every few months

----------


## SwoleCat

Damn, I see these people doing all this and it's doesn't sound like a cheat day, it sounds like an eating contest!!  :LOL: 

I could never eat all that shit in one day, I'd feel like pure ass. Eating fast food already makes me sick to my stomach, I'm happy though, because I stay lean as f*ck all the time now. I enjoy having a few slices of pizza w/the family or something to break up monotony once a week or every 2 weeks, but it seems like a contest or something w/regards to the rest of the posts. Maybe you are dieting too extreme during the week or something else is off. The actual intended purpose of a free day is to speed up the metabolism with some excess caloric intake, but not to gorge yourself all day on pure garbage. 

~SC~

----------


## 1buffsob

> Well Im talkin all day. That was back when I ate like crap. I barely ever cheat now. I just cheated a few days ago..first time in 5-6 months and I got fatter . I try to limit the cheating now to once every few months


I have the same problem. When I cheat, I don't half ass it. I give it 110%. haha. My last cheat consisted of 12,000kcals+. It involved a whole batch of brownies, 1.5 quarts of ice cream, peanut butter cookies, oats/whey, a lot of steak, some granola bars, cheetos, and a whole bunch of other crap I can't remember. After the water dropped, I was up about 4lbs. I find it easier to take out cheats from my cutting diet all together. If I can't go all out, I'd rather not even break my diet. I only carb up now. That's my cheat.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

----------


## Liftnainez

well I have been dieting (lean bulk) very strict for the last week.. I know its not cutting, but it def isnt easy eating eggs, tuna, chicken day in and out at least twice a day!!! I think tonight I might go have some sushi which I dont think is a real cheat or maybe some pizza.. we will see

----------


## Liftnainez

and its only been a week lol..

----------


## Wrath1664

I had my cheat meal tonight! Shrimp scampi with the whole wheat pasta, and piece of bread from UNO's.

----------


## chest6

> I have the same problem. When I cheat, I don't half ass it. I give it 110%. haha. My last cheat consisted of 12,000kcals+. It involved a whole batch of brownies, 1.5 quarts of ice cream, peanut butter cookies, oats/whey, a lot of steak, some granola bars, cheetos, and a whole bunch of other crap I can't remember. After the water dropped, I was up about 4lbs. I find it easier to take out cheats from my cutting diet all together. If I can't go all out, I'd rather not even break my diet. I only carb up now. That's my cheat. 
> 
> 1buffsob


Yep. I cheated a few days ago I had 2 personal pan pizzas and 2 hot dogs. I felt like absolute shit. Mentally and physically. I felt so bad for doing it and wanted to just walk for hours after that. Not only that, but I started feeling sick. Guess once you eat a certain way for so long..when you eat pizza..ur body is like WHat the Fvck?  :LOL: 




> Damn, I see these people doing all this and it's doesn't sound like a cheat day, it sounds like an eating contest!! 
> 
> I could never eat all that shit in one day, I'd feel like pure ass. Eating fast food already makes me sick to my stomach, I'm happy though, because I stay lean as f*ck all the time now. I enjoy having a few slices of pizza w/the family or something to break up monotony once a week or every 2 weeks, but it seems like a contest or something w/regards to the rest of the posts. Maybe you are dieting too extreme during the week or something else is off. The actual intended purpose of a free day is to speed up the metabolism with some excess caloric intake, but not to gorge yourself all day on pure garbage. 
> 
> ~SC~


Well yeah, the things I listed was from around my 18th birthday..when I still ate whatever the fvck I wanted and I was eating 3 crap meals a day like the rest of America  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

> Damn, I see these people doing all this and it's doesn't sound like a cheat day, it sounds like an eating contest!! 
> 
> I could never eat all that shit in one day, I'd feel like pure ass. Eating fast food already makes me sick to my stomach, I'm happy though, because I stay lean as f*ck all the time now. I enjoy having a few slices of pizza w/the family or something to break up monotony once a week or every 2 weeks, but it seems like a contest or something w/regards to the rest of the posts. Maybe you are dieting too extreme during the week or something else is off. The actual intended purpose of a free day is to speed up the metabolism with some excess caloric intake, but not to gorge yourself all day on pure garbage. 
> 
> ~SC~


Swole or anyone i agree with you. My cheat day i just increase the volume alot more. No real Junk ( no pizza or anything) just alot more volume. I will eat 1 slice of bread and bran flakes for breakfast ( thats the dirtiest) and some protien bars through the day, oats and rice , the usual but more than normal do you think thats effective?

----------


## chest6

I think a carb up day would be more effective in practice than a cheat day. Thats what I've come to lately. Cheat meals for me just are a massive set back.

----------


## SwoleCat

> Swole or anyone i agree with you. My cheat day i just increase the volume alot more. No real Junk ( no pizza or anything) just alot more volume. I will eat 1 slice of bread and bran flakes for breakfast ( thats the dirtiest) and some protien bars through the day, oats and rice , the usual but more than normal do you think thats effective?


An excess of overall calories or an intended carb load is effective, yes. Don't get me wrong, if u can eat pure shit like that all day and make strides towards your goals, great, but usually people use this day to go absolutely nuts and for no real reason other than to just go nuts.  :Smilie: 

~SC~

----------


## chest6

> An excess of overall calories or an intended carb load is effective, yes. Don't get me wrong, if u can eat pure shit like that all day and make strides towards your goals, great, but usually people use this day to go absolutely nuts and for no real reason other than to just go nuts. 
> 
> ~SC~


Yeah, a cheat MEAL is enough. I can't imagine what an all out cheat DAY would do. Hell...that could set me back 2-3 weeks  :LOL:

----------


## beuleux

reading this thread makes me not feel so bad about my cheats... all i do is have 2 or 3 chocolate bars once a week

----------


## Jakt

i binge once in a while, today wasn't too bad

20 oz steak, mashed potato, blue cheese salad, french onion soup, half loaf of bread, fried onion, 6 cups of ice cream... thats a healthy cheat meal for me lol, u should of seen what i did to that chinese buffet!

but, trying not to do this too often since i got to a piont that i really like w/ my body :Wink/Grin:

----------


## piepiezzz

My cheat day is Sunday...........and it is nothing compared to what I've read above. Usually Reeses Peice's cereal (big bowl) for breakfast after cardio and then pizza for dinner 3-4 pieces.....nothing too extreme, just enough to shock my body a bit.....If I don't cheat, I notice my muscles get real flat....and I tend to stop losing fat.....I never notice fat form from my cheat days unless there are two or three in a row and no working out(weekend), but that rarely ever happens.

----------


## CoreyTampa09

See...my cheat meal has to be enough to fill me up to the point where its like ahhhh Im satisfied with the work Ive done haha

----------


## Natty99

Saturday 6/24

Regular diet plus.........

1 Strawberry Milk Shake (it was better than sex)
2 Pieces of white bread with butter
1 slice of Garlic bread with dinner
3 Guiness Pint cans.........mmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,creamy

woke up next morning two pounds lighter than the day berfore.

----------


## CoreyTampa09

Hey not to get off topc...but natty - I read a post how you liked ergo amp. I was wondering im off all supps for 2 weeks now while still cutting. I was thinking about throwing this in to helpt schred to fat but I dont know if it will work for that. How did you like it in the aspect of fat lkoss?

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

I cheated today first in 50 days, then again i started bulking 2 weeks ago, but this is extereme/

1)6 pieces pizza, 2 cokes
2)5 double cheese, 1 fry, 1 mcflurry(didnt finish flurry, i dont liek alot of sweets)
3)foot long subway, cold cut trio, mayo, double eat and cheese.
4) big bag dorito's . 4 hot pokets.
5) half box fruity pebbles, then drak the rst of a half gallon of whole milk)
6)2 spicy chicken tendercrip sandwhiches from Burger king, 10oz chesse balls)

Right now i am eationg last cheat meal for the day, and for 2 months. 
4 extra crispy KFC breats, beans, potatoes/gravy, 5 biscuits. 

I eat like this, so it doesnt get in my way later, i kinda make myself sick of it.

i hit like 11000 cals i think today. i will regret it in the midle of the night, .

----------


## ***LD***

> I cheated today first in 50 days, then again i started bulking 2 weeks ago, but this is extereme/
> 
> 1)6 pieces pizza, 2 cokes
> 2)5 double cheese, 1 fry, 1 mcflurry(didnt finish flurry, i dont liek alot of sweets)
> 3)foot long subway, cold cut trio, mayo, double eat and cheese.
> 4) big bag dorito's . 4 hot pokets.
> 5) half box fruity pebbles, then drak the rst of a half gallon of whole milk)
> 6)2 spicy chicken tendercrip sandwhiches from Burger king, 10oz chesse balls)
> 
> ...


Hey! I like your strategies but I doubt I could eat that much junk in one day but 50 days without cheating is good

----------

